# Throat then Chest infection and constant weeing......



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi, 

It all started last Sunday night/Monday morning. I did manage (by some kid of miracle) to get an appointment with my GP for mid Monday morning where he advised me that I had a throat infection and he prescribed me simple liptus and paracetamol and said that it would just have to run it's course but by Sunday (today) I should be rid of it..... Well I'm worse the infection, as of Friday, has now gone onto my chest causing me to have nasty coughing fits as well as weeing at the same time..... and boy do I feel sorry for myself.  I am still taking paracetamol but the Simple Linctus has now gone.  They sell a Simple Linctus in our local Supermarket, which I have bought, but the bottle states that if pregnant consult your GP before taking....... is this ok ?

I am 30 weeks pregnant today with twins and I am worried to death that my constant coughing and straining of the stomach etc is harming my babies...... Both have been moving well, but to be totally honest not as well today as they have done for the duration of my illness before today.

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

My husband and my Mam are insistent on me going to out local Go to Doc Centre or A & E..... Why ? surely there is nothing they can do for me there other than to say it will have to run it's course like my GP said last week...... 

We have a midwife appointment on Wednesday should I mention it to her then or should I try to get in with my GP again in the morning to see what he says/advises.

Sorry for the long ramble.

(A Worried) City Chic x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

if you think you have a chest infection then you do need to see a medical person , who will prescribe you some antibiotics. You have tried the things that your GP has given you and they haven't worked so you need somewthing else.

If you think it will be easier to contact your out of hours GP tonight rather than struggling to get an appointment tomorrow, then thats what I suggest you do.

It isn't good for any of you, for you to have an infection and the sooner you take the antibiotics, the sooner you will feel better.

Your babies are well protected so don't worry about them, its you that needs looking after.

Stress incontinence is common in pregnancy and especially with you having twins. Use pads that will protect you and keep doing your pelvic floor exercises.

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------

